# Okanogen Family Tonasket Spring Barter Faire May 19-22



## Glass Roads (May 15, 2022)

Ill be slanging glass stuff around 300 blue
Come say hi


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 16, 2022)

Went to this back in 1997. Pretty sure it was free back then and dogs were allowed, so were drugs. Used to be able to trade pounds of herb or mushrooms for cases of glass like no fusses at all about it. Seems like it's changed a lot since then.


----------



## Glass Roads (May 16, 2022)

Been going since about 2005 only missing a few years. Yeah not free anymore, but you can volunteer for a few hours to get in for free. I see a lot of people who bring their dogs anyway. And yeah i think the no drugs thing just makes for a nice flyer  im sure one can still do plenty of trading


----------



## Glass Roads (May 16, 2022)

This is gonna be the first one since covid, so i bet its gonna be pretty big


----------



## Gin (Jul 18, 2022)

So how did it go? I heard they weren't having Spring Faire, so I was wondering if it ever happened. I'd like to go in Fall. Haven't been on Faire Circuit since the 90s


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2022)

I'll have to put this on the Traveller list for future events.


----------

